# Denver LBS: Pearl Velo



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this shop? 

http://www.pearlvelo.com/Pearl_Velo_v2.0/Home.html


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Stopped in once. Not much there. They were nice and all, but they seemed to be more focused on used bike resale. Kinda had expected more.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Were the used bikes nice?

It sort of looks likes a fixie shop on its website.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It was awhile ago. Don't really remember any that stood out. I left feeling I didn't need to go back.


----------

